# The Best Bands No One Has Ever Heard Of



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Everyone has that band from their hometown that was amazing but for whatever reason it just never happened for them. I grew up with these guys in Muskoka and have seen them live many, many times. (I was their guitar tech). There were nights they could have been on the bill with anyone and would have held their own.

I give you Saphire Enemy by Speedbore released in 1999.


__
https://soundcloud.com/id%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fsoundcloud.com%252Fguncho%252Fsaphire-enemy-speedbore%252Fs-60AEH%3Bsecret_token%3Ds-60AEH%3Btrack_id%3D348916428


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

One more I can't help myself. Jeff Hawkins from Speedbore is one of the best guitarists I've ever met in my life. He's also playing drums as well.

Here's an instrumental.


__
https://soundcloud.com/id%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fsoundcloud.com%252Fguncho%252Fpura-vida-speedbore%252Fs-rYH7E%3Bsecret_token%3Ds-rYH7E%3Btrack_id%3D348917580


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

The best band that nobody on here except @Guncho has heard of (because he was house mates with the bass player): Anagram


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

This was one of the hot bands in the Sarnia area back in the late 70s.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> The best band that nobody on here except @Guncho has heard of (because he was house mates with the bass player): Anagram


They had some local success didn't they? They weren't my thing at all but I could tell they were good at what they did.

Majewski, by anagram


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Hammerhands said:


>


That was good! Very Beatles like.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Scottone said:


> This was one of the hot bands in the Sarnia area back in the late 70s.


Fat bass. Definitely an analog recording.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I was just a tyke but Detroit area rock (Amboy Dukes, MC5, Seger, Iggy Pop, among others ) was great in the late 60s. SRC (Scott Richard Case) was a fabulous band. If you ever have a chance, try to give a listen to their tunes especially Checkmate, Secret Destination, Angel Song. Milestones was one of their albums and was psychedelic era rock at its finest. This cover was the only video I could find of them in that era, but they are definitely worth a search if you like that era. I believe a motorcycle accident got in the way of their rise to stardom.

[video]


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

The Demics. Saw these guys many times during the late 70s in London, ON..


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Winnipeg band The Pumps. Morphed into Orphan with a guitar player change. Released a number of albums and had a few hits under both names.

Playing western Canadian bars live throughout the 80s, they were an island of originality in a sea of cover bands. They played four sets of original music with two covers: I Am The Walrus and Dancing Days. Didn't hurt that they had one of the best soundmen in the circuit at the time, Howard Klopak.

The bass player/singer/frontman, Chris Burke-Gaffney, is now an artist rep (agent?) in TO, I think. He represents another fairly unheard-of Canadian talent out of Saskatoon (working on Broadway, last I hear), Kyle Riabco.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

leftysg said:


> I was just a tyke but Detroit area rock (Amboy Dukes, MC5, Seger, Iggy Pop, among others ) was great in the late 60s.


I would have loved to been able to see the Amboy Dukes back then. I've heard many stories of what it was like but it would have been cool to actually have seen them. 

As far as bands no one has heard of, my understanding is that most outside of Ontario aren't aware of David Wilcox. And that's a shame!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Good thread. Theres a million of them...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2017)

Frank Soda and the Imps, Rick Santers ..


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

leftysg said:


> I was just a tyke but Detroit area rock (Amboy Dukes, MC5, Seger, Iggy Pop, among others ) was great in the late 60s. SRC (Scott Richard Case) was a fabulous band. If you ever have a chance, try to give a listen to their tunes especially Checkmate, Secret Destination, Angel Song. Milestones was one of their albums and was psychedelic era rock at its finest. This cover was the only video I could find of them in that era, but they are definitely worth a search if you like that era. I believe a motorcycle accident got in the way of their rise to stardom.
> 
> [video]


I'm glad I heard that.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Winnipeg band The Pumps. Morphed into Orphan with a guitar player change. Released a number of albums and had a few hits under both names.
> 
> Playing western Canadian bars live throughout the 80s, they were an island of originality in a sea of cover bands. They played four sets of original music with two covers: I Am The Walrus and Dancing Days. Didn't hurt that they had one of the best soundmen in the circuit at the time, Howard Klopak.
> 
> The bass player/singer/frontman, Chris Burke-Gaffney, is now an artist rep (agent?) in TO, I think. He represents another fairly unheard-of Canadian talent out of Saskatoon (working on Broadway, last I hear), Kyle Riabco.


Wasn't Alex, who I believe was in Queen City Kids (another very good unknown Canadian hard rock band, originated out of Regina I believe), in Orphan? Never saw the Pumps but for sure I saw Orphan at some point around 1980. I remember a killer cover of I Will Follow.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Another one of my faves.

Toronto band Grindig featuring the musician who knows every musician in Canada Mr Derek Downham.

Here is Feels So Alive from their 2000 release.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fbroadcast-lane-studios%2Fgrindig-i-feel-so-alive


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Amongst synthpop bands, Voice Industrie is one of my favourites.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Back in the 90's , I had a lot of fun at a divey place on Queen St with giant (fake) ants on the outside walls, seeing a band called The Garbagemen.

In the '80's, few local metal bands (and I'm including Killer Dwarfs and Anvil) could match a band called Sye. They always filled the Hideaway and the place would be rocking. God I loved that place...esp as an underage teenager that wanted to be part of the scene so badly


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Been listening to a new find from Winnipeg, Yes The Mystic. Kind of experimental pop with some good hooks. I'm impressed with the singer who actually has some chops.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

keto said:


> Wasn't Alex, who I believe was in Queen City Kids (another very good unknown Canadian hard rock band, originated out of Regina I believe), in Orphan? Never saw the Pumps but for sure I saw Orphan at some point around 1980. I remember a killer cover of I Will Follow.


Not Alex. The Pumps became Orphan when Steve McGovern replaced Lou Petrovich on guitar (around 82 or 83?). McGovern previously had a Winnipeg band called The Orphans - I suspect that's who you saw do I Will Follow. I never heard Orphan cover that, and I saw them constantly through the 80s (my fave bar band on our circuit). Steve was pretty eclectic - he got me into The Fixx.

Speaking of Alex Chuaqui (QCK), I saw them lots. Saw him play one night with a splint on his middle finger, left hand - I thought is was a slide at first but it never was removed. Played great all night with a broken fingers. Props!!!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

LMT connection. 

Opened for Bb-king's birthday bash. 

Leader played with james brown, Michael Jackson. Thumb player. Rocks. Rnb groove funk. I asked him
Who taught him his thumb technique:answer- Wes! WHAT? He's 72-3 now. Wednesday's at the orbit room. Touring the the world these days when they travel for shows internationally.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I mentioned SRC in an earlier post and found this as an example from a reunion show they did. What's more it's a tune I love...Checkmate!

[video]


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

This thread made me think of a local guitar player I crossed paths with years ago named Scott Chalmers and his band "Keep 6". They had a ton of original music and 3 CD's out, and it was good stuff. I checked on them last night and the website doesn't look like it's been updated since 2012, Facebook about 2014..........looks like they didn't survive. Kinda sad. Hopefully they went onto bigger & better things.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

mario said:


> The Demics. Saw these guys many times during the late 70s in London, ON..


LOL...I currently play/sing that tune in a couple of bands. I'm pretty sure I saw the Demics live at least once when I was in college


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Frank Soda and the Imps..


Isn't that the guy who used to blow up the TV on this head?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

sambonee said:


> LMT connection.
> 
> Opened for Bb-king's birthday bash.
> 
> ...


They used to play the Sunday Brunch at White Oaks when I worked there about 30years ago.
I’ve kind of hung that stink in them ever since, and it’s not fair. They really are amazing musicians. It’s just that hearing pretty much the same set of smoove jazz every week really grates. Especially, if you’re trying to keep yourself awake after Saturday night festivities. LOL!

They’ve been playing a Pub in Niagara Falls every Thursday night for quite a while, I think the last gig there was last week. It might be just a seasonal thing and maybe they’ll be back.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

mario said:


> The Demics. Saw these guys many times during the late 70s in London, ON..


My older brother brought home an album or two of theirs. I think I still have them.

We still argue over trying to remember who sings New York City (because we both confuse the memories) The Demics or Ian Dury and The Blockheads.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

dodgechargerfan said:


> My older brother brought home an album or two of theirs. I think I still have them.
> 
> We still argue over trying to remember who sings New York City (because we both confuse the memories) The Demics or Ian Dury and The Blockheads.


If you have their first EP "Talks Cheap" hang on to it. When I was scouring used vinyl in Toronto a couple of stores had it priced around $700.. Glad I hung onto my copy.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

mario said:


> If you have their first EP "Talks Cheap" hang on to it. When I was scouring used vinyl in Toronto a couple of stores had it priced around $700.. Glad I hung onto my copy.


Thats the one with the original New York City track. The re-cut the tune for a bigger label but lost the "I'm getting f**king pissed off....." line. I always sing the original version of course


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I always pay *more* attention to the instrumental musicianship than the vocals so...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What a coincidence that someone should mention the Amboy Dukes.

One of my husbands favorite bands.

This is his fav amongst many others.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

If you enjoy Floyd and Porcupine Tree then take a listen to this band from Norway, Airbag. I came across one of their members, Bjorn Riis, on the Gilmourish website and gave him a listen. I purchased one of his solo efforts and discovered his connection with the band. Porcupine Tree was a discovery for me so finding more of the same sound was a pleasant surprise.

[video]


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Scottone said:


> Thats the one with the original New York City track. The re-cut the tune for a bigger label but lost the "I'm getting f**king pissed off....." line. I always sing the original version of course


I’m pretty sure I have the original then, because as a young kid listening to his older brother’s music, the shock of swearing in lyrics was an attraction.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Went to a concert at exhibition stadium in the 80s. The opening band was called The Rockets. I forget who the main band was but the Rockets blew them away. I think it may have been REO speedwagon


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

The Rockets from Detroit. Had hits like Takin' it Back, Turn up the Radio. Some think they were the best Motor City band.

[video]




[video]


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I will be one to believe The Rockets were the kings of 80's hometown Detroit rock. If you caught KISS at the old Olympia Stadium in Detroit in '78, The Rockets would have been the opener. They headlined Pine Knob for 3 nights in '82, but it was The Romantics who burst through on a national level out of that scene. Early to mid 80's, The Rockets would have been the local headliner with bands like The Look, Bitter Sweet Alley, Toby Redd (their drummer was Chad Smith before the RHCP). Punch Andrews (Bob Seger's manager) was actively involved with them and Chuck Leavell (Allmans, Stones, etc...) played organ on their first release. Jim McCarty was their lead guitarist and was certainly the local "you gotta catch this guy" player you could see for a couple bucks cover charge in the mid-90's.

I still have a couple of Rockets albums that I spin with regularity. Lucille and Desire were other tunes of theirs that got plenty of Detroit radio play back in the day.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

fretboard said:


> I will be one to believe The Rockets were the kings of 80's hometown Detroit rock. If you caught KISS at the old Olympia Stadium in Detroit in '78, The Rockets would have been the opener. They headlined Pine Knob for 3 nights in '82, but it was The Romantics who burst through on a national level out of that scene. Early to mid 80's, The Rockets would have been the local headliner with bands like The Look, Bitter Sweet Alley, Toby Redd (their drummer was Chad Smith before the RHCP). Punch Andrews (Bob Seger's manager) was actively involved with them and Chuck Leavell (Allmans, Stones, etc...) played organ on their first release. Jim McCarty was their lead guitarist and was certainly the local "you gotta catch this guy" player you could see for a couple bucks cover charge in the mid-90's.
> 
> I still have a couple of Rockets albums that I spin with regularity. Lucille and Desire were other tunes of theirs that got plenty of Detroit radio play back in the day.


I was more of a Romantics fan but remember WRIF (Jim Johnson, Arthur P. And Karen Savelly) and W4 playing and talking about and with the Rockets. I have to say that now I appreciate the Rockets more than the Romantics!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Another of my faves. The Carnations from Toronto/Oshawa. Became Small Sins now the singer/bass player Thomas D'Arcy plays bass for K-OS.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I have a vague memory of WRIF, leftysg - and some of the other local bands and DJ's (Chuck Roast was the alter-ego of Ken Calvert)...


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

fretboard said:


> I have a vague memory of WRIF, leftysg - and some of the other local bands and DJ's (Chuck Roast was the alter-ego of Ken Calvert)...
> 
> View attachment 136169


Great memories. I grew up in Windsor so I remember all the bumper stickers. Our local fm station was CJOM and it broadcast from the third floor of what used to be Windsor's tallest building, the Sheraton Viscount hotel. The DJ I remember most was this crazy cat named Rockin' Ronnie Legg and around Halloween oddly enough, he was interviewing the NY Dolls on air. Well my buddies and I snuck in the hotel and up the stairs and found the radio station office. The reception let us in and we met the band. We were early teens so that was pretty cool and since it was Halloween they gave us giant Lou Reed suckers wrapped in cellophane. Must have been some sort of promo thing sent to the stations. I never ate it...should have kept it. It probably got tossed by my mom when she cleaned out my room along with a couple of Nolan Ryan rookie baseball cards. *#*( Moms, you gotta love 'em.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Some of the Winnipeg and Calgary folks might remember _Personality Crisis_.
A fun fan video for one of their tunes  :


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, I wasn't trying to kill the thread, honest!
_Guided by Voices_ is one of my favourite bands not many seem to know of.


----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, all the bands for my youth are not here (due the the fact I’m an Australian)
So let me educate you.
Cold Chisel
Mossy for that Strat grind. He was the one that made me want a strat , oh, & SRV.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

The Angels
Found it hard to believe I couldn’t find them here, the found out that they had to be called Angel City.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The Hellecasters


----------

